# istudio publisher brochure question



## mcoltezo (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi,

I'm not sure if this is the best place to post this question.....

I need to make a trifold brochure and came across istudio. It looks good but their trifold templates are for A4 paper not letter. I've looked for a tutorial that might just show me how to set the dimensions myself and I'm just not getting anywhere with this. It can't be that hard to make a brochure either from a blank template (if I could find one) or alter one that may be available. Can it?

Anyone done this before? Can you help or direct me to help?

Thanks!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

If you search tri fold templates, you will come up with a host of printers and sites that will have a downloadable pdf template that shows you how to set up for this type of print.
This is the first hit when I searched for this:
http://www.printcopyfactory.com/uploads/design_templates/PCF_11x8.5_Brochure.pdf 

Are you printing this yourself or sending it to a print shop?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

On the FAQ page on the iStudio website in the third block down it says this:







See also Help Pages - iStudio Publisher







Does that help? iStudio is a British company so hence the emphasis on A4, etc. page specifications.

If it does not help, then this is fairly simple to set up in Pages. The is even a mock-up in the templates/brochure section (Pages '09, v.4*) or templates/miscellaneous (Pages v.5*). Pages v5 is free if you are using Mavericks. I imagine it is a reasonably easy set up in Word, but I choose not to go there.


----------

